# Opinions Please



## dancer4j (Nov 14, 2010)

I am looking into trading in my current Coach purse for this one:




  	I currently have this checkbook/wallet:




  	Do the two of these look absolutely tacky?  Please be honest.  Thanks!


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 25, 2010)

I think they look cute. I love the purse especially .


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 3, 2010)

Nope, that's not tacky. They match!


----------



## ilovejb (Dec 22, 2010)

No it's cute


----------

